# Planning on moving and working in japan.



## Kolom33

Hi guys, 
i'm a 25 yo guy from Malaysia planning on moving to Japan to work and pursue my career there. I'm of mix blooded origins between Chinese and Black. Educations level is only up to high school(drop out from university). Work in a bakery(managerial level), taking japanese classes to prepare myself, speak at least 4 languages and 4 different chinese dialect. 
No specific skills, basically jack of all trade but master of none.
Any advice on applying for a job and what sort of path so i pursue in Japan. How and wat Visa to apply as well.
Living conditions and places to stay.
Im going there alone with very limited budget.
I thanked you in advance first and hope that you can answer my questions.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Kolom33 said:


> Hi guys,
> i'm a 25 yo guy from Malaysia planning on moving to Japan to work and pursue my career there. I'm of mix blooded origins between Chinese and Black. Educations level is only up to high school(drop out from university). Work in a bakery(managerial level), taking Japanese classes to prepare myself, speak at least 4 languages and 4 different Chinese dialect.
> No specific skills, basically jack of all trade but master of none.
> Any advice on applying for a job and what sort of path so i pursue in Japan. How and what Visa to apply as well.
> Living conditions and places to stay.
> I'm going there alone with very limited budget.
> I thanked you in advance first and hope that you can answer my questions.


Howdy and welcome to the site. 
The Japan page is on the slow side so replies might be limited.
I have not been to Japan but since being a moderator on the site, most of what I read is that it is extremely difficult getting employment in Japan even with a degree.
Going there for a short vacation is one thing but I don't think I'd make the trip in the hopes of finding work.
Perhaps there is a way to find guaranteed employment before going? That in my opinion would be the only risk free way.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## larabell

No degree and no specific skills... that's going to be a hard sell. I agree that you shouldn't just show up hoping to find a job. I'm guessing your best bet might be restaurant work. For example, I know many Nepalese who are living in Tokyo working as cooks. But that assumes you have some sort of cooking skill that would convince a restaurant to hire you. Even then, I suspect most of the "ethnic" cooks here got their job through connections in their home country and not by simply showing up and asking for a job.

Getting a visa requires either a college degree or a special skill that isn't readily available here. Finding a job is likely to be even more difficult since you have to provide your potential employer with something that he can't find simply by hiring someone local who already has a visa. That applies to pretty much anyone looking for a visa sponsor. You might have better luck looking for a job in your own country with an employer who either has a branch/shop in Japan or is willing to start one at some point.

Coming over with a limited budget and no pre-arranged employment is a recipe for disaster. Be sure you have an escape plan for when you run out of money.


----------



## Kolom33

I see...
Well i'll take all the advice i can get and work from there. 
It might not be soon but i will go to Japan, maybe ill try some different alternatives first though. Thanks anyway


----------

